# adjusting valves on kohler 14hp command ohv older engine



## rpmp3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Kohler 14hp command Model# cv14s Spec#1452 Serial#2326707674 OHV The engine was hard starting backfire through carb flames at times, spark plug always wet, rebuild carb(has selinoid on bottom of bowl), new plug, checked key on flywheel good, leak down test alot of movement on exhaust side blowing out oil fill tube, took valve cover off and didn't see any adjustment on both valves just an 8mm bolt holding rocker on, thinking hydraulic lifters not sure, 0 valve lash, I loosened 8mm rocker bolt and valve spring decompressed as if valve was seating on head, tighten back up and it pushed spring back down a fraction, piston was top dead center with key(crank) pointing towards dead center of head.


----------



## rpmp3 (Jul 8, 2010)

solved thanks


----------



## kbowley (Sep 23, 2009)

Glad to hear you resolved it. Was going to point out that the Command uses hydraulic lifters with no adjustment.


----------



## rpmp3 (Jul 8, 2010)

lifters seemed to be stuck, took head off cleaned lifters reinstalled and same result not firing, just back fire and a flame, then I took wire off of coil thinking maybe saftey shorting out spark, and when I did that I had no spark at this point I still had the shroud cover on took shroud cover off jiggled the coil wire around and now I have spark, driving me nuts alot of work for nothing, not sure if coils are intermitant at times? so far so good I'll seal valve cover and put back together maybe put some tape on coil wire to insure no arching and go from there, i though coils either work or dont work.


----------

